# Zugriff Enumklasse



## Anfaenger Java (14. Jan 2011)

Servus! 
Habe eine Frage zum Enum... 
Bei mir gibt es z.b. eine enum Klasse Wochentag


```
public enum Wochentag
{    
    Mo("Montag"),
    Di("Dienstag"),
    Mi("Mittwoch");
    
    private String wochentag;
    
  
    Wochentag(String bezeichner)
    {
        this.wochentag = bezeichner;
    }
    
    
    public String getWochentagsbezeichnung()
    {
        return this.wochentag;
    }
}
```

Jetzt versuche ich in meiner Main-Methode auf die Wochentage zuzugreifen, aber bekomme den Zugriff nicht auf die enum Klasse. 

Wie kann ich auf den String (Montag,Dienstag, Mittwoch) zugreifen, sodas ich diesen ausgeben lassen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Jan 2011)

```
public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Wochentag tag = Wochentag.Mi;
		
		System.out.println(tag.getWochentagsbezeichnung());
	}
```


----------



## Anfaenger Java2 (14. Jan 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort... 
Funktioniert 

Ach, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Auswahlliste zu erstellen? 
Und den Wochentag ausgeben zu lassen (z.B. ArrayListe)?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Jan 2011)

Mir ist gerade nicht ganz klar, was du machen willst


----------



## Java Anfaenger (14. Jan 2011)

Sitze auch schon einige Stunden an dem Problem, aber als Anfänger "übersieht" man schon einiges, oder einem fehlt das Hintergrundwissen... 

Also ich MUSS die Wochentage in eine Enum Klasse bestimmen. 
Enum bedeutet doch, das die Auswahl der Wochentage beschränkt ist, oder???? 
Da fällt doch eine IF, ELSE Abfrage weg - denke ich mal! 
Es soll durch Eingabe z.b. erhalten am "Montag" einen Eintrag in die ArrayList erfolgen. 
Bei Donnerstag, Freitag usw. soll ein Fehler ausgegeben werden. (Ich darf nur Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch eingeben können)
Außerdem will ich über die Main Methode mir eine Liste ausgeben lassen, wo ich die ganzen Werte einsehen kann (die funktioniert soweit, außer den Zugriff auf die Wochentage). 

Viele Grüße und besten Dank für die Hilfe...


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2011)

was für eine Eingabe, Konsole, GUI, soll jemand Text eintippen oder etwas in einer Auswahlbox auswählen?

wenn 'Montag' eingetippt wurde, dann kann man nachschauen ob es zu diesem String einen gleichnamigen Enum-Wert gibt, ja,
ist das die Frage? was IST die Frage?


----------



## Java Anfaenger (14. Jan 2011)

Hallo, also die Eingabe soll über die Konsole erfolgen. 
Der Benutzer soll die Tage eintippen können. 
Diese Daten sollen in eine ArrayList eingetragen werden. Weiterhin sollen die Daten aus der ArrayList ausgelesen und in der Konsole ausgegeben werden. 

Meine Frage: wie kann ich das in meiner Main mit Java realisieren?

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2011)

alles auf einmal kann man gar nicht beantworten,
also nehme ich einen beliebigen Teil heraus
'wie kann man in Java Text von der Konsole einlesen?'
kann man so fast in eine Suchmaschine eintippen, liefert z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/80459-string-einlesen.html
(besser von den Antworten Code kopieren, nicht von den Fragern mit Fehlern  )

war nicht deine Frage? Pech, eine Antwort verbraucht


----------



## StrikeTom (15. Jan 2011)

Was davon kannst du denn nicht?
Konsolen-eingaben einlesen?
ArrayListen?

oder irgendetwas anderes?


----------

